# Eheim 2213 Troubles



## grzyly12 (May 19, 2011)

I am trying to setup my eheim 2213 canister filter and I have sucked the water into the filter itself and then when I plug it in there is no water going back into the tank and it just spews water all over the place. I have no idea whats going on and I have no manual. Any ideas on what is happening?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I am assuming the water is coming from the filter lid correct? There should be an oring that fits somewhere, where the 2 filter halfs connect. Make sure its there, and read the directions to make sure its in place correctly. Also if you have a light oil or lube (if the oring needs it) take a very very thin layer to it.


----------

